# Create your own Power Rankings...



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:grinning:
http://sports.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/listranker?id=53



> You have the power!
> 
> To go along with Marc Stein's weekly NBA Power Rankings, we are giving you the opportunity to rank all 29 NBA teams yourself -- it's the SportsNation Power Rankings.
> 
> ...


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Dead link


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

fixed :shy:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Do you get some sort of points for getting the correct ranks that correspond with the NBA standings?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Do you get some sort of points for getting the correct ranks that correspond with the NBA standings?


dunno, never really tried it myself. just though some ppl here might take interest into adding a look to their personalized power rankings.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> dunno, never really tried it myself. just though some ppl here might take interest into adding a look to their personalized power rankings.


It would be cool if they made it like a fantasy basketball thing. You make the power rankings for the next month lets say, and at the end of the month the closer you are to the real NBA standings the more points you get to use on something.. Just an idea... :grinning:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> It would be cool if they made it like a fantasy basketball thing. You make the power rankings for the next month lets say, and at the end of the month the closer you are to the real NBA standings the more points you get to use on something.. Just an idea... :grinning:


or...we could try that out next season on this site and make predictions on how teams will rank up by the AS break, and then remake another for the Finals.

:grinning:


----------

